
The new Checkout - tweakz
https://stripe.com/blog/checkout-new-features
======
china
One of the most gorgeous launch pages and demos I have ever seen.

------
Eleutheria
The future of checkout I envision will be with a smart watch.

Go to walmart, seven eleven, or any grocery store, do your shopping, the
cashier activates the bill using NFC and you get it in your watch waiting for
a confirmation.

The cashier gets your pic from the profile saved in the watch so she knows
you're the real owner of the watch.

Extra security with a fingerprint, a 4 digit pin, or a secret swipe before
sending the money from a credit card stored in the watch profile.

And that, my friends, is how smart watches will conquer our world.

I love that future and my bet is on it.

~~~
matznerd
I'm very bullish on smart watches as well.

